# i just need an ounce or 2



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

all i really need to grow is a few ounces. i have very limited space in my room, no closets, but the only thing that is inconspicuous, is my rubbermaid storage bin.

does anyone have any info or sites regarding stealth growing?


----------



## smokinjs (Nov 18, 2007)

your not trying to hide it from your parents right?


----------



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

well, kind of... my mom and stepdad know that i smoke and they don't mind. but if they came in my room and it smelled like a pot forest, they'll kill me cause they'll think im dealing haha. so i'm really just gonna try and keep the smell down. they don't go into my room that often though so i might not have that problem.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 18, 2007)

do not do this. VV


----------



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

why not? lol


----------



## traffic (Nov 18, 2007)

1. You WILL get caught.
2. Not your house, any legal consequences will fall on your parents. That would be fucked up man.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

fuck. what if i put the storage bin inside a crawl space next to my bed. no one questions that opening and there's a door over it. and my bed is in the way of it. my parents don't have the patience to try and get inside to put things in and i have an easy way of getting inside that no one in my house knows :]

unfortunately, i can't grow in the crawlspace with it out in the open, i still need to conceal it inside.


----------



## smokinjs (Nov 18, 2007)

dude wait till you live on your own or your folks are cool with it....when you get caught it will all come down on your parents cuz its there house....BAD IDEA!!!


----------



## email468 (Nov 18, 2007)

talk to your folks about it. if they forbid it - don't do it. if they are willing to try it - then you'll have some help!


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 18, 2007)

There needs to be a sticky PURELY about this subject... too many posts with this answer prove lots of kids are not doing their homework before thinking about this...

I guess in general or newbee...


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 18, 2007)

or not doing their homework when they should be doing their homework (school...) but then I'm just an old fart....that actually thinks school can be a good thing. 


moon47usaco said:


> There needs to be a sticky PURELY about this subject... too many posts with this answer prove lots of kids are not doing their homework before thinking about this...
> 
> I guess in general or newbee...


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 18, 2007)

moon47usaco said:


> There needs to be a sticky PURELY about this subject... too many posts with this answer prove lots of kids are not doing their homework before thinking about this...
> 
> I guess in general or newbee...


lol ima kid.. well older then that but ya if you do your research or "homework" then you cant go wrong, there is too much information and informed people on this forum to go wrong


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 18, 2007)

Do the best thing you can do...get your parents to let you...like mine


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 18, 2007)

DaKnoR said:


> Do the best thing you can do...get your parents to let you...like mine


ya man same, its great when you can be like ya mom i need some money for growing


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 18, 2007)

I know I love it...my mom doesn't like to smoke...but she loves some brownies!


----------



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

well if growing in my house isn't really that great of an idea, how about outdoor growing? i might not be able to in my back yard, but i know plenty of spots and people's backyards to grow in and i can go to those places as often as i need to. 

i actually have done my homework on this subject, i know the basics and a bunch of other shit too, and i know what the process requires. all i'm asking for is advice and what exact products i need for this. and i'm just wondering if it's a good idea or not, that's all.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 18, 2007)

Dude....don't grow in your parents house without their knowledge and consent. You get caught that would be fucked.....how could your parents trust you after that? Think about it. Don't be selfish in making your decision....not worth the trouble.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 18, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Dude....don't grow in your parents house without their knowledge and consent. You get caught that would be fucked.....how could your parents trust you after that? Think about it. Don't be selfish in making your decision....not worth the trouble.


well, see the thing is, is that the grow box i want to make would be virtually invisible to them. the area i have is foolproof (trust me i've been hiding my stash in there and they still haven't found it, nor will they ever)

i've thought about this a lot and i wouldn't start it until i was fully certain that i'm safe.

the only problem i have, is smell. i've read a lot of mixed opinions about smell-proofing it in various ways. i'm probably not gonna grow until i find something that takes away the smell completely or at least enough. my room ALWAYS smells like pot anyway so it wouldn't be much of a surprise if they smelled it a pinch more than usual.

but whatever, all of the info i'm getting is for future reference anyways...


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 18, 2007)

i know how your feelin with trying to hide it from your parents. well if your going to do it without them knowing take some things into consideration. 1. is your area patroled by cops much. 2. the smell would be alot stronger than the smell of someone smoking pot and it is constant. 

just think of things before you do them and you should try and comprimse with your parents before growing


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 18, 2007)

well if you are 17 or under Id say grow indoors.............


----------



## rkm (Nov 18, 2007)

Get your parents permission or wait until you have your own place. According to you, you have done your homework and know that it is cool. But your asking about smell, the smell alone is enough to get you busted. I am not even going to lead you in the right direction on how to control the smell. The simple answer is this; DO NOT GROW IN YOUR PARENTS HOUSE WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION!!!! No if ands or buts, dont do it! If you were my kid and doing it behind my back, I would let you do the work, and then I would be a day or two ahead of you and confiscate your whole damn crop and keep it for myself. Dont ever think your parents dont know, we are smarter than you think we are, we just sometimes just do not reveal our knowledge when you think we should. Which makes us smarter than you. Dont do it.


----------



## scias (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah seriously. dont grow it, get a job an buy it.. leave your parents out of the equation.


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Nov 18, 2007)

rkm said:


> Get your parents permission or wait until you have your own place. According to you, you have done your homework and know that it is cool. But your asking about smell, the smell alone is enough to get you busted. I am not even going to lead you in the right direction on how to control the smell. The simple answer is this; DO NOT GROW IN YOUR PARENTS HOUSE WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION!!!! No if ands or buts, dont do it! If you were my kid and doing it behind my back, I would let you do the work, and then I would be a day or two ahead of you and confiscate your whole damn crop and keep it for myself. Dont ever think your parents dont know, we are smarter than you think we are, we just sometimes just do not reveal our knowledge when you think we should. Which makes us smarter than you. Dont do it.


LMfao im so faded..i saw this post and laughed my ass off becuase this exact thing happened to me..My dad took myy crop 2 days early from harvest.  gotta love back ups ! and making up!


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 18, 2007)

haha ya you gotta love extra plants


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 19, 2007)

You have an over-welcoming majority who advise against it....LISTEN!!!


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> You have an over-welcoming majority who advise against it....LISTEN!!!


yo calm down i never said i was growing any time soon, if you read my other posts you'd understand this is just preparation for the future. less homework i'll have to do when i'm ready if i get the studying done now.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

rkm said:


> Get your parents permission or wait until you have your own place. According to you, you have done your homework and know that it is cool. But your asking about smell, the smell alone is enough to get you busted. I am not even going to lead you in the right direction on how to control the smell. The simple answer is this; DO NOT GROW IN YOUR PARENTS HOUSE WITHOUT THEIR PERMISSION!!!! No if ands or buts, dont do it! If you were my kid and doing it behind my back, I would let you do the work, and then I would be a day or two ahead of you and confiscate your whole damn crop and keep it for myself. Dont ever think your parents dont know, we are smarter than you think we are, we just sometimes just do not reveal our knowledge when you think we should. Which makes us smarter than you. Dont do it.


i'd hate for you to be my parent. don't you think stealing pot from your own son is pretty low? if i ever did that i'd actually feel like such a scumbag that i'd have to give it back to him.

anyway, all i've been asking is for info. i'm not doing it in the next week, the next month, or even the next year. this is all just research and all i'm asking for, is how to smell proof, this way i don't have to study up on it when i'm actually READY to grow.

so before everyone else jumps down my throat, i'll say it again, I AM NOT GROWING ANY TIME SOON. THIS IS ALL JUST RESEARCH FOR LATER.

thanks.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 19, 2007)

Was not meaning to sound like I was on your case...sorry about that. I mean it. As far as odor, use a carbon filter or an ozone generator. Both are awesome. Good luck.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

kittysecrets4u said:


> Was not meaning to sound like I was on your case...sorry about that. I mean it. As far as odor, use a carbon filter or an ozone generator. Both are awesome. Good luck.


thank youu. finally some real help! haha. i'll definately keep them both in mind. i also read somewhere about a ghetto way of ridding the area of smell, a guy said put plain kitty litter in a shallow bin or small tub and pour pine sol over it. he said it got rid of the smell within 5 minutes of it being there and it stayed that way.


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 19, 2007)

That would be a toxic environment for your plants....go natural, carbon filter or an ozone generator.


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 19, 2007)

im a 27 year old kid. Don't grow in your parents house homie. Now I know pot is one of the greatest things God has given us BUT, why would you risk your parents freedom and your own freedom for 2 oz's. I was a teen once all of us where "i hope every one is atleast a teen on here". If you are completly addicted to it like that crack, go find you some nice thick woods find a small clearing and grow a plant or 2. 
Mr.X


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> im a 27 year old kid. Don't grow in your parents house homie. Now I know pot is one of the greatest things God has given us BUT, why would you risk your parents freedom and your own freedom for 2 oz's. I was a teen once all of us where "i hope every one is atleast a teen on here". If you are completly addicted to it like that crack, go find you some nice thick woods find a small clearing and grow a plant or 2.
> Mr.X


i'm not addicted, that's impossible. but i AM broke considering my job gives me 10 hours a week. it would be awesome to sell it to friends and stuff to make the money back considering growing a plant or 2 is pretty cheap...and worthwhile haha.

wanna help me out with growing outside then? lol.

no one helped me on my outdoor growing post so i don't even really know where to get started on that.

but YET AGAIN i have to explain myself, READ THE POSTS ON THIS. i've explained myself about 3 or 4 times. i am NOT GROWING ANY TIME SOON. all i'm doing is planning this way when i'm ready (or when my parents are), i can do it without having to waste time researching.


----------



## xpyr0x666 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would just find another job, and grow your personal smoke. Selling just seems too risky, I don't care what anyone says. You sell a bag to someone and he gets busted with it, what do you think hes going to tell the cops? Then when the cops come to bust you with selling, or do a controlled buy, what are they gonna find in your closet? Do as you will though, just my take in the thought of this. Sure you may think your friend wont rat you out, but being locked up sucks, people can and usually will trade u to get out. Speaking of being ratted out, I'll let you in an experience that happened to me a while back. Was not related to marijuana or growing though, but my friends in the car with me had hella shit on them, I ran from the police to save all our asses from prison. I got caught later as the car was registered to me and the first thing all 4 of them did was rat me out. Saying I was high when I wasnt and other bs, they yelled for me to stop, had no part in it, blah blah. Shit happens, trust NO ONE.
Also amongst this group was several people I had been friends with for over 10 years and my former girlfriend of 5 years. So like I said, cant trust anyone when it comes to handcuffs.


----------



## rkm (Nov 19, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i'd hate for you to be my parent. don't you think stealing pot from your own son is pretty low? if i ever did that i'd actually feel like such a scumbag that i'd have to give it back to him.
> 
> anyway, all i've been asking is for info. i'm not doing it in the next week, the next month, or even the next year. this is all just research and all i'm asking for, is how to smell proof, this way i don't have to study up on it when i'm actually READY to grow.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh really???? Get my house taken away and I dont care if you are my son or not. You better run, and run like hell. Your safest place is with the police. No I would not feel like a scumbag if you are doing something illegal in MY HOUSE without me knowing, try working your ass off every day to pay the mortgage and have some kid fuck up and cause you to lose it all. When you are in that position then come back here and then give us your opinion, you should feel like the scumbag. Think about it, if you get your parents house taken away, where are YOU going to live? 
If you are searching for info then fine, then ask the right questions. Dont be saying that you are wanting to grow in your parents house without their permission.


----------



## DaKnoR (Nov 19, 2007)

rkm said:


> Ohhhh really???? Get my house taken away and I dont care if you are my son or not. You better run, and run like hell. Your safest place is with the police. No I would not feel like a scumbag if you are doing something illegal in MY HOUSE without me knowing, try working your ass off every day to pay the mortgage and have some kid fuck up and cause you to lose it all. When you are in that position then come back here and then give us your opinion, you should feel like the scumbag. Think about it, if you get your parents house taken away, where are YOU going to live?
> If you are searching for info then fine, then ask the right questions. Dont be saying that you are wanting to grow in your parents house without their permission.



yes! I totally agree!


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

xpyr0x666 said:


> I would just find another job, and grow your personal smoke. Selling just seems too risky, I don't care what anyone says. You sell a bag to someone and he gets busted with it, what do you think hes going to tell the cops? Then when the cops come to bust you with selling, or do a controlled buy, what are they gonna find in your closet? Do as you will though, just my take in the thought of this. Sure you may think your friend wont rat you out, but being locked up sucks, people can and usually will trade u to get out. Speaking of being ratted out, I'll let you in an experience that happened to me a while back. Was not related to marijuana or growing though, but my friends in the car with me had hella shit on them, I ran from the police to save all our asses from prison. I got caught later as the car was registered to me and the first thing all 4 of them did was rat me out. Saying I was high when I wasnt and other bs, they yelled for me to stop, had no part in it, blah blah. Shit happens, trust NO ONE.
> Also amongst this group was several people I had been friends with for over 10 years and my former girlfriend of 5 years. So like I said, cant trust anyone when it comes to handcuffs.


lol don't worry man, i know you're concerned about it but i have that whole situation under control. i don't sell to people 20 and above, and i make sure they're in my friend range (i don't let people give my number out)

plus i think new york law is different, if a cop hears that someone has a supply they're not allowed to check it unless they've seen it.

but i totally hear you, i actually probably won't even sell the stuff that i grow. 1. it is too risky and if i have a nice amount i don't feel like going to jail for it. and 2. i'll probably only sell to my closest friends and have them smoke the bag WITH me this way if a cop comes, we don't have to give out any names haha.

thanks for the advice though it's really appreciated.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

rkm said:


> Ohhhh really???? Get my house taken away and I dont care if you are my son or not. You better run, and run like hell. Your safest place is with the police. No I would not feel like a scumbag if you are doing something illegal in MY HOUSE without me knowing, try working your ass off every day to pay the mortgage and have some kid fuck up and cause you to lose it all. When you are in that position then come back here and then give us your opinion, you should feel like the scumbag. Think about it, if you get your parents house taken away, where are YOU going to live?
> If you are searching for info then fine, then ask the right questions. Dont be saying that you are wanting to grow in your parents house without their permission.


yo man, research me a little more on here and then come talk to me. my intentions weren't to start growing next week. they're to start growing when i know PERFECTLY well that i WILL NOT get caught and if i did my parents WILL NOT be mad. it's all about planning.

my plan isn't to "fuck up and lose it all" my plan is to plan, simply. plan and plan and plan until i know for a fact that i can do this without any doubt in my mind that it will work.

i'm not an idiot, and i don't need anyone else jumping down my god damn throat.


----------



## rkm (Nov 19, 2007)

schmalls said:


> lol don't worry man, i know you're concerned about it but i have that whole situation under control. i don't sell to people 20 and above, and i make sure they're in my friend range (i don't let people give my number out)
> 
> plus i think new york law is different, if a cop hears that someone has a supply they're not allowed to check it unless they've seen it.
> 
> ...


Not to imply that it means a whole lot, but 19 posts?

WTF!!! are you saying dude???!!! Either your going to sell or your not. If they are your best buddies and what not, why sell it to them? There is only one person that knows I grow, and its not for sell, I just give it to them. An ounce or two at a time. There is never any money exchanged. In one post your looking to sell, and then another your not, which is it man? You dont sell to people 20 or above??? HAHAHA, boy do you have alot to learn. The older they are, the more chances of them keeping their mouths shut. Those 19 year old punks you run with.....hahaha....let one of them get busted and see whose door the police are knocking on next.


BUT, it sounds like you got it all worked out and good to go. So, I have to ask, why are you here asking questions about things you have all figured out? Just go for it man, you seem to know what you are doing and talking about. Good luck man in all your endeavors, especially your parents.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 19, 2007)

if someone catches you growing, your parents can lose the house. 

read the DEA letter about the moritorium THEY PASSED. 

you can grow weed, if you live in a decriminalized state and have a lisc/script to do so.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

rkm said:


> WTF!!! are you saying dude???!!! Either your going to sell or your not. If they are your best buddies and what not, why sell it to them? There is only one person that knows I grow, and its not for sell, I just give it to them. An ounce or two at a time. There is never any money exchanged. In one post your looking to sell, and then another your not, which is it man? You dont sell to people 20 or above??? HAHAHA, boy do you have alot to learn. The older they are, the more chances of them keeping their mouths shut. Those 19 year old punks you run with.....hahaha....let one of them get busted and see whose door the police are knocking on next.
> 
> 
> BUT, it sounds like you got it all worked out and good to go. So, I have to ask, why are you here asking questions about things you have all figured out? Just go for it man, you seem to know what you are doing and talking about. Good luck man in all your endeavors, especially your parents.


jeez i suppose some potheads aren't really as calm and easy going as the other ones.

1. calm the fuck down and stop laughing at me, it's degrading and you look like an idiot.
2. i don't have everything figured out, which is why i'm on here asking questions. i'm not even growing for a long time this is all just research for the future. i don't know how many fucking times i have to say it.
3. cops don't care about pot in my town, they take it and throw it down the nearest sewer or they keep it for themselves, they break whatever pieces you have on you, and they either let you go home or they drive you home.
4. it would be physically impossible for my friends to rat me out because they never hold pot on them.

if i knew everyone was gonna come down on me i would have never even thought about joining this forum.

all i'm looking for is advice. first you gave me some good advice that i did take into account and then you totally come down on me by laughing non stop.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 19, 2007)

krillianred said:


> if someone catches you growing, your parents can lose the house.
> 
> read the DEA letter about the moritorium THEY PASSED.
> 
> you can grow weed, if you live in a decriminalized state and have a lisc/script to do so.


oh really? i didn't even know that.

i doubt new york is decriminalized though haha.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 19, 2007)

no it is not.


----------



## rkm (Nov 19, 2007)

schmalls said:


> jeez i suppose some potheads aren't really as calm and easy going as the other ones.
> 
> 1. calm the fuck down and stop laughing at me, it's degrading and you look like an idiot.
> 2. i don't have everything figured out, which is why i'm on here asking questions. i'm not even growing for a long time this is all just research for the future. i don't know how many fucking times i have to say it.
> ...



Dude, you are not looking at this the right way man. 99.9% of this thread has said do not grow without your parents permission. At that point I am going to speak for most here by saying that 'if you dont have your parents explicit permission, there is no need to discuss the topic any further'. You continued to do so and we kept repeating ourselves. Doing what you are thinking about doing takes a lot of maturity in doing this, meaning that you must be more careful than what alot of us has to be. Not only do you have to protect yourself, you have to protect your parents at the same time. It just makes things that much more difficult.

Nobody here is jumping down your throat, we just get tired of this same question over and over. If you had really been researching, these same type of repetitive threads would have been very evident to you and you would have had your questions answered before you started this thread.

We all know what you are doing, its cool with us; we dont care, we are just trying to give good sound advice. And no matter how you word it, but from the beginning of your thread it was very obvious you are trying to hide it from someone. We see that, we know that, and no matter how long you want to stretch this thread out and reword and re-justify things, we will not tell you what you want to hear. We are not going to tell or be part of something that will get your parents busted for something that they had no knowledge of. If you are worried about smell, and they are ok with you growing, why are you concerned if they smell it or not. Remember, your room reeks of it anyways?

Man, just do us all a favor and dont get busted, or your parents. Everytime someone gets busted it makes us all look bad. If everyone could just be cool there would be no problems at all. If people would quit getting busted doing stupid shit with weed, it would make our legalization fight a lot easier.

Peace man, and no hard feelings, I just call things the way I see them. I never sugar coat anything for anyone.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey,
You have asked for advice and you have rec. it. You will find out in life nothing is certain. 
It doesn't matter to you that there has been 5 pages saying not to grow in your parents home without there permission. Why would you be so naive about the whole issue, just taking the chance to grow sell/not to sell to make a few c-nots is not worth all the pain and suffering that your family and yourself would wind up in if someone found out and bitched out and ratted you out. 

But like you said you have it all work out and there is no chance that you will get caught. Just remember that when shit goes the other way and your grabbing your ankles.

I hope you make the smart choice and not just the one you want to make-

What ever you do- Good Luck. keep your enemies close and your friends closer-


----------



## rkm (Nov 19, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> What ever you do- Good Luck. keep your enemies close and your friends closer-


Other way around man. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. 

Teachings of Sun Tzu's War Academy....Thats some good reading


----------



## kittysecrets4u (Nov 19, 2007)

Well said.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 19, 2007)

Well only if you are 17 or under would I do it


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah as much as its sucks if you got to hide the grow from your parents and they dont approve it dont grow at home They can go to jail loose the house and forfiet thier properties and vehicles.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Im not ganna preach to u man but i am with the rest of the people on this one. Why not start planning for an outdoor grow next year. Your probly on a tight budget i assume, indoor growing isnt cheap, you cant just ghetto rig everything. Why not start asking questions about outdoor growing? what kinda soil u need, how big of contrainers, security, types of nutrients, the list goes on. Just dont grow in ur parents house and look for another endeavor.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 20, 2007)

rkm said:


> Dude, you are not looking at this the right way man. 99.9% of this thread has said do not grow without your parents permission. At that point I am going to speak for most here by saying that 'if you dont have your parents explicit permission, there is no need to discuss the topic any further'. You continued to do so and we kept repeating ourselves. Doing what you are thinking about doing takes a lot of maturity in doing this, meaning that you must be more careful than what alot of us has to be. Not only do you have to protect yourself, you have to protect your parents at the same time. It just makes things that much more difficult.
> 
> Nobody here is jumping down your throat, we just get tired of this same question over and over. If you had really been researching, these same type of repetitive threads would have been very evident to you and you would have had your questions answered before you started this thread.
> 
> ...


yeah but what everyone isn't understanding, is that i have no intentions to do it without my parents knowledge.

i'm planning on doing this when either they know, when i leave my house, or when my friend gives me the go-ahead to start using his house.

i guess i should have explained that further but i figured it was kind of self-explanatory considering i kept saying i wont be doing this for another year or so. i'm 19, and i don't plan on living in my house in a year or 2.

and obviously i'm trying to hide it from someone. cops, unreliable friends that could easily make there way into your room/apartment and steal your shit without you knowing, roommates (i doubt they would have a problem with it considering they'd want to smoke it as well haha), and yes parents; because if i grew even away from my home and they came over and found out they would probably be pissed and think that i'm some loser drug dealer...even though my step-dad does blow, but whatever.

well, thanks for all the info and shit. believe it or not i did learn a lot lol. sorry for jumping down everyone else's throat too i just hate when everyone starts coming down on me. 

but one more thing, there's no point fighting for legalization. it is never going to get legalized because even if the president passes a bill, the congress can veto it. or something like that, i hate politics. but trust me, i want it legalized just as much as everyone else on here does believe me. i just realize that it will never happen unless congress and the white house is controlled but democrats and/or rastafarian's haha.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 20, 2007)

billybob88 said:


> Im not ganna preach to u man but i am with the rest of the people on this one. Why not start planning for an outdoor grow next year. Your probly on a tight budget i assume, indoor growing isnt cheap, you cant just ghetto rig everything. Why not start asking questions about outdoor growing? what kinda soil u need, how big of contrainers, security, types of nutrients, the list goes on. Just dont grow in ur parents house and look for another endeavor.


think you'd be able to help me out on that one? haha. everything in the outdoor forum seems like advanced and i really need to just start with basics. i was planning on growing outside the whole time before i entered this forum and then realized that indoor growing could be a possibility. outdoors seems so much safer to hide but it also seems a lot more dangerous to the plant (bugs, etc)


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

Damn hes 19, I tried to set him up.....lmao


----------



## schmalls (Nov 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn hes 19, I tried to set him up.....lmao


thanks lol.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if you were 17 or under Id say grow indoors at home


----------



## schmalls (Nov 20, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Well if you were 17 or under Id say grow indoors at home


yeahh. but if my parents found out they would actually be allowed to punish me haha. that would not be cool.

i'm gonna grow outdoors when the season is right. it seems less tricky, and theres less chance of me getting caught lol.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 20, 2007)

depending on latitude, assuming winter is upon you now. may-october/november is the outdoor season. if you live more south u can start after the last cold spell. Read some of the growfaq it will answer alot of questions u are having.


----------



## dRugged (Nov 20, 2007)

Even if you put your little rubbermaid bin in the closet. Unless you extended this, making it a 2-story storage bin, theres no way your going to grow a whole plant in this. Especially without the consent of your parents. And with no way to the requirements of a simple grow met, you won't have one. 

P.s. Do you know what growing weed in your room will make your room smell like? WEED!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

schmalls said:


> yeahh. but if my parents found out they would actually be allowed to punish me haha. that would not be cool.
> 
> i'm gonna grow outdoors when the season is right. it seems less tricky, and theres less chance of me getting caught lol.


punish you at 19? yea right....you way younger than 19 talking about some punishment..

if your ass was 19, i'd kick that ass out my house, fuck-a-punishment


----------



## krillianred (Nov 21, 2007)

look kid. the general consensus is, we are not gonna help. 

read through tutorials, do some trial and error, but obviously we all advise againgst putting other people at risk to feed your high.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 21, 2007)

dRugged said:


> Even if you put your little rubbermaid bin in the closet. Unless you extended this, making it a 2-story storage bin, theres no way your going to grow a whole plant in this. Especially without the consent of your parents. And with no way to the requirements of a simple grow met, you won't have one.
> 
> P.s. Do you know what growing weed in your room will make your room smell like? WEED!


re-read the end replies on this post, i'm not planning on growing indoors anymore. too risky at this stage of the game haha. once i have my own place i'll consider it.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 21, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> punish you at 19? yea right....you way younger than 19 talking about some punishment..
> 
> if your ass was 19, i'd kick that ass out my house, fuck-a-punishment


re-read the reply, i was talking about IF i was 17 or younger.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 21, 2007)

krillianred said:


> look kid. the general consensus is, we are not gonna help.
> 
> read through tutorials, do some trial and error, but obviously we all advise againgst putting other people at risk to feed your high.


maybe if you read the last posts that were on here, you'd know that I'M NOT DOING IT INDOORS ANYMORE, THAT IS NOT MY PLAN. 

you don't have to be a fucking asshole, stoner's are supposed to be calm; chill the fuck out.


----------



## mr.x007 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well schmalls looks like you've made yourself a heap of loving caring friends that want to help you.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 21, 2007)

schmalls said:


> maybe if you read the last posts that were on here, you'd know that I'M NOT DOING IT INDOORS ANYMORE, THAT IS NOT MY PLAN.
> 
> you don't have to be a fucking asshole, stoner's are supposed to be calm; chill the fuck out.


the stoners who are "chill" are too stoned to realize whats happening.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 21, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> Well schmalls looks like you've made yourself a heap of loving caring friends that want to help you.


people refused to help me cause they thought i was going to do it without my parent's permission.

and i'm high, don't feel like arguing, and ending this post considering the topic has nothing to do with my plan now. peace


----------



## rkm (Nov 22, 2007)

schmalls said:


> people refused to help me cause they thought i was going to do it without my parent's permission.
> 
> and i'm high, don't feel like arguing, and ending this post considering the topic has nothing to do with my plan now. peace


So, every one of us thought the wrong thing??

Good idea man. Didn't I tell you? Too much spin in your posts, there is no way anyone was going to help you. Time to take a break and then come back and post a legitimate question in a few weeks that is more believable. There is a lot of information here, if you know how to ask for it properly and intelligently.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 22, 2007)

cosign

and what you are forgetting schmalls is that alot of people on here HAVE children.

they dont have anything against the pot....its the nature of how you are trying to do it.... im sure they would hate for somebody to help their child out especially without permission.... so what makes you think that folks on here is gon help you out without ya parents permission.

just fall back man...

dont do it. its not worth it, wherever you do it. your parents will find out. trust i know.

you maturity level speaks alot, and in this hobby...maturity is a MUST...and you just dont have it right now bruh....

"the grass may look greener on the other side until you step on that side...."


----------



## schmalls (Nov 22, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> cosign
> 
> and what you are forgetting schmalls is that alot of people on here HAVE children.
> 
> ...


everyone on here is crazy. i said i wasn't growing indoors anymore a long time ago and you just keep going on and on. it's over, drop the post.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 22, 2007)

we sound crazy because you're probably some 15 year old kid who doesnt give a shit about anything but getting stoned.


----------



## pencap (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree!
Possibly even a minimum age req.


> There needs to be a sticky PURELY about this subject... too many posts with this answer prove lots of kids are not doing their homework before thinking about this...


----------



## schmalls (Nov 22, 2007)

krillianred said:


> we sound crazy because you're probably some 15 year old kid who doesnt give a shit about anything but getting stoned.


i'm older than 15, not putting my age out there but i am older than 15 and i'm not the immature dumb fuck you think i am. i don't only care about getting stoned. in new york, they don't prescribe medical marijuana but i smoke to ease headaches that i get frequently, i use it to ease my muscles after a long day of work, i also use it as a muscle relaxer for when my body feel like a rock the day after i play drums for hours at a time. i also use because it helps me think, read for prolonged periods of time, and write/play music better. the high is just another amazing thing that pot gives. i smoke at least twice a day usually more, and my tolerance for pot is growing so i need more to smoke to get stoned. it would be nice to have a personal supply where i don't need to give my money to other people just to get high.

don't fucking judge me because you have no idea who i am or what kind of person i am. i'm not threatening saying that i'm a psycho or anything lol i'm just saying that you don't know me so don't talk about me.

all i asked for was advice, someone told me something and i blew up and i apologized for that. i decided to do something less risky and my parents won't be blamed for it if i get caught. your stupid comments are just making this post even more long than it should be, so just stop.

i'm not replying to anyone else's stupid comments so this post is as good as done.

i don't spend my life on forums though so i don't really know how to delete it. if someone can, go for it.

thanks to the people who actually helped (i'm talking about RKM too, we might have argued but he/she helped me realize that growing inside is a really bad idea)

peace


----------



## Monsterweed (Nov 22, 2007)

Long days at work?
I thought you only have 10 hours at your place of work?

I have parental permission, I'm sorry you couldn't get the same. Goodluck on outdoors though and getting setup when you get your own place.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 22, 2007)

Monsterweed said:


> Long days at work?
> I thought you only have 10 hours at your place of work?
> 
> I have parental permission, I'm sorry you couldn't get the same. Goodluck on outdoors though and getting setup when you get your own place.


well, yeah. target stores are fucking retarded, they went over hours and hired too many people, so they had to cut the people who worked there for longer. stupid bullshit. 3 weeks ago they had me working two 5 hour days. but now my schedule is back up and i work till 11 every night! but i'll be making more than before thank "god".

but yeah, it would have been so much better doing it indoors but if there's another option, i'll take it. so when the season is here, i'll be set...hopefully haha.

and thank you for the luck. haha


----------



## pencap (Nov 22, 2007)

Got a cool Idea Schmalls, delete your profile, and make another!... You have learned a few lessons already! and Forums are where PEOPLE TALK!!~ if you dont like criticism, dont post! This post may go on for years.............you dont have to reply to it....it was an original, if somewhat misconstrued posting, but you've taken the crow, understood the "public/forum's" opinion. It needs to be addressed. Ask, and ye shall recieve! Good luck outdoors this spring. I was in your shoes once too....but I didnt have the positive input of a forum like this.
Research till then, save yer seeds, go looking for some nice fence lines....all foilage is gone right now so its the perfect time to find those little "niches" in the woods you cant see in spring! Watch for possible tree overhangs. enuff from the pen~


----------



## nysfinest98 (Nov 22, 2007)

schmalls said:


> lol don't worry man, i know you're concerned about it but i have that whole situation under control. i don't sell to people 20 and above, and i make sure they're in my friend range (i don't let people give my number out)
> 
> plus i think new york law is different, if a cop hears that someone has a supply they're not allowed to check it unless they've seen it.
> 
> ...



u sound like one of my friends, hahaha he cant make up his mind either i dont suggest you grow in your parents house but if u want to 2 i suppose you could, i tried it when i was a kid to it never went any where. Theres a lot of things to know before you grow keep that in mind. if you grow on your property most likely you will get caught by your parents. if your a dumb ass you will get caught by the police. The smell is very distinctive and that will probably be the thing to get u nailed by your parents. I would be very careful if i where you. Hope everything goes well try not to get busted and if i where you i would just buy an ounce of regs. Its real cheap and itll get u high but as far as quality goes it aint nothin' special.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 22, 2007)

If you were 17 id grow indoors


----------



## schmalls (Nov 23, 2007)

nysfinest98 said:


> u sound like one of my friends, hahaha he cant make up his mind either i dont suggest you grow in your parents house but if u want to 2 i suppose you could, i tried it when i was a kid to it never went any where. Theres a lot of things to know before you grow keep that in mind. if you grow on your property most likely you will get caught by your parents. if your a dumb ass you will get caught by the police. The smell is very distinctive and that will probably be the thing to get u nailed by your parents. I would be very careful if i where you. Hope everything goes well try not to get busted and if i where you i would just buy an ounce of regs. Its real cheap and itll get u high but as far as quality goes it aint nothin' special.



i don't go near regs lol. or mids


----------



## KidKid1950 (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sure where you live, but the only places in North America I would suggest growing a couple plants in doors are. 

Out in the country without many neighbors, or in Ontario / BC. 

If it's a couple plants you will never get caught unless you are being an absolute idiot (caught by the cops). However understand your parents will probably end up finding out.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 24, 2007)

KidKid1950 said:


> Not sure where you live, but the only places in North America I would suggest growing a couple plants in doors are.
> 
> Out in the country without many neighbors, or in Ontario / BC.
> 
> If it's a couple plants you will never get caught unless you are being an absolute idiot (caught by the cops). However understand your parents will probably end up finding out.


i'm not growing indoors lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 24, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i'm not growing indoors lol


now that you have sucessfully encountered much criticism, welcome to Rollitup Biggie Schmalls

Only if I were 17 or under Id grow indoors


----------



## krillianred (Nov 24, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i'm older than 15, not putting my age out there but i am older than 15 and i'm not the immature dumb fuck you think i am. i don't only care about getting stoned. in new york, they don't prescribe medical marijuana but i smoke to ease headaches that i get frequently, i use it to ease my muscles after a long day of work, i also use it as a muscle relaxer for when my body feel like a rock the day after i play drums for hours at a time. i also use because it helps me think, read for prolonged periods of time, and write/play music better. the high is just another amazing thing that pot gives. i smoke at least twice a day usually more, and my tolerance for pot is growing so i need more to smoke to get stoned. it would be nice to have a personal supply where i don't need to give my money to other people just to get high.
> 
> don't fucking judge me because you have no idea who i am or what kind of person i am. i'm not threatening saying that i'm a psycho or anything lol i'm just saying that you don't know me so don't talk about me.
> 
> ...


 
the reaction you were expecting was probably along the lines of ...

"welcome to the stoners club online, where we will teach u anything because... we're all stoned.... so stoned..." 

please. 

so mr high and mighty "old enough to warrant respect from adults" 

if you're working your ass off so much, why dont you just get your own place? 

you work at target? 10 hour days eh? oh how terribly stressful and straining that must be. such emotional and physical distress a job like that must require. what do you do? box boy? stocker? 


i mean seriously, you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 24, 2007)

hahahahah rep for krillian


----------



## matt2907 (Nov 29, 2007)

go for it schmalls. GROW IT!!!


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 29, 2007)

you guys are trippin
all he wants to do is grow some pot.
you can smoke pot no matter what age you are.. actually you cant its illegal so who the fuck cares how old he is or whoes permission he has.
schmalls go for the grow.
good luck


----------



## rkm (Nov 29, 2007)

Schmalls, just to reiterate what we mean by not growing indoors, that also means in your back yard, anywhere on your parents property puts them at risk. You wont be able to say you didnt know it was there either, especially when the cops pull them up and see that the soil is wet and it had not rained. They will know they have been cared for. Someone mentioned this at the beginning of this thread, take your parents out of the equation. Meaning, NO WHERE on their property, take them to some field in the country, that way if you get busted its just you and not your parents. But dont get caught trespassing either.


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 29, 2007)

---SOUND ADVICE---

The best way to learn about stuff on forums is to NOT ask questions. seriously, just read. ive only been on this forum for just over a month. all you have to do is read man. read read read read read.

outdoor growing forum does seem kind of intense, i thought so too at first. the guys on here are like mad scientist genius's with cannibus.

just spend a little bit of time every day reading different posts and threads dude. just open up any forum section, click on a thread that seems interesting and read. ANY question you could ever possibly ask has been covered already in this forum. i PROMISE you. i learned everything i know about growing in the last month from reading other people's shit.

i recommend the grow journals. they seem to be a more interesting read than regular posts, it keeps my attention better anyway. (Thanks ADHD, haha) but yeah, the grow journals also always have pictures, so you can get some visual learning in there.

ABOUT YOUR GROWING SITUATION

i understand you have stated that you are not growing indoors. cheers to that. you said you will not hide growing from your parents. cheers to that also.

if i were in your predicament, i would just find a place to grow outdoors. a place that IS NOT on your parents property. somewhere remote and hidden away from everyone. 

but yeah, grow outdoors, its inexpensive, and is safer for your family.

good luck with the future grow man, i expect you should have a place picked out and planted by the coming summer.


----------



## ROFLZORZ (Nov 29, 2007)

or you could do what im doing, build a greenhouse. if your parents dont care it shouldnt be a problem. and i dug a 5ft hole behind it so if there is an emergency ill just burry it, no big deal. you get the simplicity of growing outside(mine has black walls and a clear top) and the privacy of growing inside. make sure to mix the plants with various other plants that also smell. im planning on also growing coffie,mint,various vegtables, some herbs (as in parsely),and flowers. and by the way i already tried your idea, except i used an ice chest, its a good idea but the thing is that theres not enough space, your better off growing shrooms or peyote (if you can wait long enuff). so yea hope i was of some help =)


----------



## schmalls (Nov 29, 2007)

krillianred said:


> the reaction you were expecting was probably along the lines of ...
> 
> "welcome to the stoners club online, where we will teach u anything because... we're all stoned.... so stoned..."
> 
> ...


wow you're a fucking asshole. i really never knew that people who smoked pot could be such a douchebag. like, honestly i'm dumbfounded by it. if growers are this much of assholes then i really don't want to be one, i'd much rather buy weight and be down to earth than grow my own pot and think my shit don't stink.

you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## rkm (Nov 29, 2007)

schmalls said:


> wow you're a fucking asshole. i really never knew that people who smoked pot could be such a douchebag. like, honestly i'm dumbfounded by it. if growers are this much of assholes then i really don't want to be one, i'd much rather buy weight and be down to earth than grow my own pot and think my shit don't stink.
> 
> you can go fuck yourself.


lol
it keeps getting better


----------



## schmalls (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks for the advice to everyone who actually didn't come down on me i really appreciate it. you're the ones who helped. to all you idiots who only wanted to come down, fuck you. i changed my mind and explained that i was NOT GROWING IN MY HOUSE OR ANYWHERE NEAR MY FUCKING PROPERTY SO READ THE FUCKING POST OVER AGAIN AND YOU'LL LEARN THIS.

i'm starting to like adult potheads less and less ever since i've been on here. i visited a regular pot forum, and everyone is cool. but on here, these hardcore growers are not the people i expected them to be.

to the cool people, stay up. and to the assholes, thanks for making me feel like an idiot.

peace.


----------



## schmalls (Nov 29, 2007)

rkm said:


> lol
> it keeps getting better


i'd love it to end but you guys are drama causing douchebags.


----------



## TurboEscort (Nov 29, 2007)

schmalls said:


> thanks for the advice to everyone who actually didn't come down on me i really appreciate it. you're the ones who helped. to all you idiots who only wanted to come down, fuck you. i changed my mind and explained that i was NOT GROWING IN MY HOUSE OR ANYWHERE NEAR MY FUCKING PROPERTY SO READ THE FUCKING POST OVER AGAIN AND YOU'LL LEARN THIS.
> 
> i'm starting to like adult potheads less and less ever since i've been on here. i visited a regular pot forum, and everyone is cool. but on here, these hardcore growers are not the people i expected them to be.
> 
> ...



i get what your saying dude. but they really are not trying to be assholes. they just want to express to you how important it is to be safe when growing. and its tough to do that over the internet without coming off like a prick. nobody is trying to be a dick im sure. they just dont want you to possibly throw your life and/or your parents life away with the possibility of being caught.

growing is a great privilege, but with that, it requires great responsibility.

so dont take anything personal on here man, just read the input everyone says and logically interpret it. if its offensive, just ignore it man.

no need to bicker over the net, its useless.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Nov 29, 2007)

ALL YOU PEOPLE STFU! YOU ARE NOT IN THIS KIDS SHOES SO WHAT DO YOU CARE IF HE GETS CAUGHT. ATLEAST HE'S ON ROLLITUP ASKING FOR GODDAMN HELP! ATLEAST HE WANTS TO LEARN. AND GET IDEAS ON HOW HE CAN STEALTH IT WITHOUT IT BEING A BIG DEAL! I HIDE PLANTS FROM MY PARENTS... AND YOU KNOW WHAT..... THEY WOULD JUST SMOKE IT ANYWAYS!!! 

YOU COULD BE LOCKED UP W/ YOUR PARENTS, AND THEN YOU WILL BE LIVING ON THE STREETS. IF YOU SERIOUSLY THINK YOU CAN GET AWAY W/ IT THEN WHATEVER. 

STOP YOUR BITCHING AND YOUR BASHING! 

THIS IS NOT STONER BASHING TIME!!!

!!!SO STOP YOUR BASHING!!!




I WILL LIGHT YOUR CROP ON FIRE!!!


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 30, 2007)

Timmy the Toker said:


> ALL YOU PEOPLE STFU! YOU ARE NOT IN THIS KIDS SHOES SO WHAT DO YOU CARE IF HE GETS CAUGHT. ATLEAST HE'S ON ROLLITUP ASKING FOR GODDAMN HELP! ATLEAST HE WANTS TO LEARN. AND GET IDEAS ON HOW HE CAN STEALTH IT WITHOUT IT BEING A BIG DEAL! I HIDE PLANTS FROM MY PARENTS... AND YOU KNOW WHAT..... THEY WOULD JUST SMOKE IT ANYWAYS!!!
> 
> YOU COULD BE LOCKED UP W/ YOUR PARENTS, AND THEN YOU WILL BE LIVING ON THE STREETS. IF YOU SERIOUSLY THINK YOU CAN GET AWAY W/ IT THEN WHATEVER.
> 
> ...


 
Eat a dick dude


----------



## schmalls (Nov 30, 2007)

TurboEscort said:


> i get what your saying dude. but they really are not trying to be assholes. they just want to express to you how important it is to be safe when growing. and its tough to do that over the internet without coming off like a prick. nobody is trying to be a dick im sure. they just dont want you to possibly throw your life and/or your parents life away with the possibility of being caught.
> 
> growing is a great privilege, but with that, it requires great responsibility.
> 
> ...


yeah, but no matter how many times i explain that i'm not gonna be doing this anywhere near houses, they just keep talking and talking lol. 

but you're right, and probably the most logical person i've met on here haha.


----------



## scam397124 (Nov 30, 2007)

dude 1 plant is easy to conceal.
if your parents are cool with you smoking then they are obviously not extremely strict.
If your growing 1 plant, how are you going to sell that. Even if your parents do find it 1 plant is no where near profit for a dealer, clearly 1 plant is for smoking, and smell would barely be a problem. 
Now on the other hand 10 plants could be sketchy 


-Its a little bit harsh to tell the kid he WILL get cought.
-with enough reading and effort 1 plant can work without any1 noticing

Good luck


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 30, 2007)

no one is trying to bash u bro, we are just trying to offer some experienced input. we are just lettin u know pretty much how it goes in this game. your learning man just keep reading. like has been said 1 plant will probly give u 2 or 3 ounces at best. thats if you do almost everything right too. only experience and skill can give you bigger yeilds. but just carefully plan what u want to do. we are all lookin out for u bro, we dont want u/parents to get caught, hell we dont want anyone to get caught growing one of God's "illegal" plants. just consider your options and start planning. if you dont think growing indoors in your room is a good idea, oh well, not a big deal, just start planning for outdoors ( the sun is one of the most powerful lights u can use, and its free). I started reading on how to grow 7 years ago. ive just now got the opportunity to do so. just dont be in a rush. read read read, plan, replan, read, think, replan, and replan. btw just my 2 cents u dont need to be bashing us for trying to give advice. we are just trying to help, not come down on you.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Nov 30, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Eat a dick dude


^
Nice come back....that realy hurt.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 1, 2007)

Eat a Bigger dick dude


----------



## YungMune (Dec 1, 2007)

your gonna get caught. buti f you do it grow like 2 plants and put them into to 12/12 early so they stay small. youll most likley get a ounce. when and i meant WHEN your parents find your trees. just tell them you were doing it for fun. you dont have a small cabinet or anything?


----------



## schmalls (Dec 1, 2007)

scam397124 said:


> dude 1 plant is easy to conceal.
> if your parents are cool with you smoking then they are obviously not extremely strict.
> If your growing 1 plant, how are you going to sell that. Even if your parents do find it 1 plant is no where near profit for a dealer, clearly 1 plant is for smoking, and smell would barely be a problem.
> Now on the other hand 10 plants could be sketchy
> ...


yeah lol i wasn't ever planning on growing and growing. i just wanted some pot to smoke lmao.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 2, 2007)

AHHHH
I love this thread.
As for schmalls...you should just give up on this fourm and leave...i mean seriously.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 2, 2007)

YungMune said:


> your gonna get caught. buti f you do it grow like 2 plants and put them into to 12/12 early so they stay small. youll most likley get a ounce. when and i meant WHEN your parents find your trees. just tell them you were doing it for fun. you dont have a small cabinet or anything?


Oh please



eat a dick


----------



## YungMune (Dec 2, 2007)

ivebeencanceled said:


> Oh please
> 
> 
> 
> eat a dick


eat a dick? ill fuk ur ass up son. if you talk shit dont start it off with a "ohhh paweeeze" cuz you sound like a fag. ohyee..saying "oh paweze" and talkin about dick in the same comment makes u look like a homo.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 2, 2007)

ivebeencanceled said:


> AHHHH
> I love this thread.
> As for schmalls...you should just give up on this fourm and leave...i mean seriously.


I know, ivebeencanceled. This is highly entertaining. I got a kick out of it. 

Schmalls, people are badgering you for two reasons.
One, we remember what it's like to be your age. And how incredibly self-absorbed and assured we were that we knew so much, and were incredibly mature. Well, we weren't. This applies to all of us, without exception. No, we don't know you personally. Whether you are a decent person or not is irrelevant. Despite the fact that you don't personally see it, your lack of maturity shines through in nearly every post. We outted you as a minor almost immediately because of your attitude and your lack of understanding. Most of those who agreed with you are in the same boat as you are. They won't last long here.

Secondly, you're not legal to be on this site. Information is free, but not to minors. By being here, you potentially put US at risk.

Despite how it seems, we're actually the most welcoming, informative, and helpful community out there. 

And as hard as this is to face, your brain has not developed completely. Your worldview and perspective changes as you reach adulthood as a result of both brain development and experience, in most ways for the better; you gain a more pragmatic and fuller understanding of life in general. And this is all natural. As many others have said, growing requires maturity, which you obviously do not yet have. Despite how this all sounds, I'm not even judging you. We're just saying wait a few years, and come back. Then we'll welcome you with open arms. You're not ready. A lot of people fail growing or get caught, even adults, because they're simply not ready.

If you're going to do it, then you're going to do it. Just don't expect any help from the "master growers" on this site, because none of them are going to speak to you except to remind you of what's already been said. It's not because we're bad people or adult smokers/growers are "assholes". It's because we've been there, done that.

So, until later.
~Ethno


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 2, 2007)

YungMune said:


> eat a dick? ill fuk ur ass up son. if you talk shit dont start it off with a "ohhh paweeeze" cuz you sound like a fag. ohyee..saying "oh paweze" and talkin about dick in the same comment makes u look like a homo.


Homophobia much?
I think Westboro Baptist Church is calling you, son. Or NSYNC. Whatever.

ivebeencanceled is a good guy. And as much as you would love to "fuk his ass up", it's a bit hard to do over the internet. And I'm sure he lives too far for you to hop on your bicycle and get there anytime in the next month.

~Ethno


----------



## YungMune (Dec 2, 2007)

> Homophobia much?
> I think Westboro Baptist Church is calling you, son. Or NSYNC. Whatever.
> 
> ivebeencanceled is a good guy. And as much as you would love to "fuk his ass up", it's a bit hard to do over the internet. And I'm sure he lives too far for you to hop on your bicycle and get there anytime in the next month.
> ...


u have no point, son. hes a good guy but he talks shit bout people for no reason? get off the dudes dick, stop fighting your boyfriends battles. both of you are fags, id fuk both you guys up. to bad your on the internet cuz thats the only place you pussies can talk shit.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 2, 2007)

YungMune said:


> u have no point, son. hes a good guy but he talks shit bout people for no reason? get off the dudes dick, stop fighting your boyfriends battles. both of you are fags, id fuk both you guys up. to bad your on the internet cuz thats the only place you pussies can talk shit.


I had a point, it just went over your head. I'm done.

~Ethno


----------



## americantrent (Dec 2, 2007)

damn well i didnt take the time to read everyones bitching on this thread, but what i did read was interesting. your brain wont develop the same if you use any type of foreign substance at his/her age. just dont go against your parents.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 2, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I had a point, it just went over your head. I'm done.
> 
> ~Ethno



hahahaha. fantastic.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 2, 2007)

If i had a choice of sending my kids out to some possibly freaky fcuked up criminally connected drug dealing pusher or letting them grow only one plant i would let them grow one plant,nope in fact i would just grow it for them and take all the rap upon myself.
I wouldn't want my boys going to some scabby gimp that would probably rip them off or worse offer them other hard drugs or criminal opportunities


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 2, 2007)

YungMune said:


> eat a dick? ill fuk ur ass up son. if you talk shit dont start it off with a "ohhh paweeeze" cuz you sound like a fag. ohyee..saying "oh paweze" and talkin about dick in the same comment makes u look like a homo.


 
Oh please


Eat a dick


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 2, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I know, ivebeencanceled. This is highly entertaining. I got a kick out of it.
> 
> Schmalls, people are badgering you for two reasons.
> One, we remember what it's like to be your age. And how incredibly self-absorbed and assured we were that we knew so much, and were incredibly mature. Well, we weren't. This applies to all of us, without exception. No, we don't know you personally. Whether you are a decent person or not is irrelevant. Despite the fact that you don't personally see it, your lack of maturity shines through in nearly every post. We outted you as a minor almost immediately because of your attitude and your lack of understanding. Most of those who agreed with you are in the same boat as you are. They won't last long here.
> ...


 
Great post


----------



## matt2907 (Dec 2, 2007)

this post is great. keep it coming plz


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 2, 2007)

natmoon said:


> If i had a choice of sending my kids out to some possibly freaky fcuked up criminally connected drug dealing pusher or letting them grow only one plant i would let them grow one plant,nope in fact i would just grow it for them and take all the rap upon myself.
> I wouldn't want my boys going to some scabby gimp that would probably rip them off or worse offer them other hard drugs or criminal opportunities


Kinda see your point.
Kinda agree with it.
Kinda dont.


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 2, 2007)

dont listen to anybody, grow the pot right infront of your parents... dont let anybody stop you from growing some bud.

Everybody els can " Eat a Dick " i guess....


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 2, 2007)

Timmy the Toker said:


> dont listen to anybody, grow the pot right infront of your parents... dont let anybody stop you from growing some bud.
> 
> Everybody els can " Eat a Dick " i guess....


You realllly want to do your part to help shut down rollitup.org, don't you?

~Ethno


----------



## doublestuffs18 (Dec 2, 2007)

whats with eating dicks arounde here? we all juss need to get together and smoke a fat ass blunt.... i role it.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 2, 2007)

doublestuffs18 said:


> whats with eating dicks arounde here? we all juss need to get together and smoke a fat ass blunt.... i role it.



im there. name the time and place.


----------



## krillianred (Dec 3, 2007)

i hope your parents find out

better yet i hope the cops find it on your property and your parents goto jail and you get put into a foster home. 

we'll see what kind of an "asshole" ive been.


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 3, 2007)

lmfao this thread is funny as hell.
everyone just started bitching at everyone haha
dude just go grow some fuckin pot . just not on your own property.
have fun
pce


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 3, 2007)

krillianred said:


> i hope your parents find out
> 
> better yet i hope the cops find it on your property and your parents goto jail and you get put into a foster home.
> 
> we'll see what kind of an "asshole" ive been.


not exactly the most positive influential words. but i guess input is input.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 4, 2007)

o mannnn this shit is funny, its gone from bitching at schmals to people calling other people there son and then saying hes going to fuck up that "son" witch isnt cool to do. lol iuno man im just stoned working on my cab. luaghing at all this nonsense. 

as for growing schmalls did you use my advice on the google earth idea? any luck on finding any where to farm? Good Luck

Mr.X


----------



## schmalls (Dec 4, 2007)

mr.x007 said:


> o mannnn this shit is funny, its gone from bitching at schmals to people calling other people there son and then saying hes going to fuck up that "son" witch isnt cool to do. lol iuno man im just stoned working on my cab. luaghing at all this nonsense.
> 
> as for growing schmalls did you use my advice on the google earth idea? any luck on finding any where to farm? Good Luck
> 
> Mr.X


lmfao i'm baked out of my mind right now and i re-read this while post and i'm almost crying cause its so pointless lmfao.

that klillian or whatever person is a douchebag ahgahaha.

and no i haven't tried the google earth idea but i'm definately gonna do it once the trees have leaves on them again, this way i can see what spots get light and shit.

thanks haha.


----------



## schmalls (Dec 4, 2007)

ivebeencanceled said:


> AHHHH
> I love this thread.
> As for schmalls...you should just give up on this fourm and leave...i mean seriously.


NO WAY! it's fucking awesome. everyone just keeps getting more and more into the post EXCEPT for me and i think it's hysterical. 

don't worry "mature" people i'm gonna be growing outside away from prying eyes, if i even decide to grow.

it was only an idea from the start, everyone should just relax. isn't that what smoking pot is about? (well, at least ONE part of it)


----------



## schmalls (Dec 4, 2007)

doublestuffs18 said:


> whats with eating dicks arounde here? we all juss need to get together and smoke a fat ass blunt.... i role it.


most of the people here must REALLY like dicks.


----------



## schmalls (Dec 4, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I know, ivebeencanceled. This is highly entertaining. I got a kick out of it.
> 
> Schmalls, people are badgering you for two reasons.
> One, we remember what it's like to be your age. And how incredibly self-absorbed and assured we were that we knew so much, and were incredibly mature. Well, we weren't. This applies to all of us, without exception. No, we don't know you personally. Whether you are a decent person or not is irrelevant. Despite the fact that you don't personally see it, your lack of maturity shines through in nearly every post. We outted you as a minor almost immediately because of your attitude and your lack of understanding. Most of those who agreed with you are in the same boat as you are. They won't last long here.
> ...


LOL TOO BAD I'M NOT A MINOR!

everyone thinks i'm a fucking kid lol. i'm not stating my age (even though i did on another post :/ ) but i'm not the immature person you all think i am.

a lot of the people here need to just fucking get over themselves.

"lol everyone look at me i'm an adult, i grow and smoke pot, and i think my shit doesn't stink because of it! so how about we all come down on this person who was asking for help rather than searching, instead of telling him, 'hey why don't just just research a little more and you'll have all your questions answered without even having to ask them!'"

once again, thanks to the people that helped me even if you came down on me, but to everyone else who just ranted non-stop, you guys can go fuck yourselves! i hope all you assholes get caught and your house gets taken away. oh and i hope your children get sent to foster homes.


----------



## poke_smot (Dec 4, 2007)

schmalls, look here kiddo, this is gettin old. just about every post you put up contradicts another one of your previous posts. you say you don't care anymore about all these folks that keep curbin' your ass, and then you go and type up a post bitchin' and cryin' cuz these guys keep calling you a minor. i don't give a rats ass how old you say you are, everyone on here can tell that you are MATURE enough to be trusted with info from a site like ours. so why don't ya just go into the bathroom, open up your daddy's hustler, and do something else with your hands and our time.

PEACE!


----------



## poke_smot (Dec 4, 2007)

and who the hell is this YungMune character? i'm with ivebeencancelled, dude, go eat a dick. take your immature ass to the bathroom with schmalls, he just might need a hand.


----------



## schmalls (Dec 4, 2007)

poke_smot said:


> schmalls, look here kiddo, this is gettin old. just about every post you put up contradicts another one of your previous posts. you say you don't care anymore about all these folks that keep curbin' your ass, and then you go and type up a post bitchin' and cryin' cuz these guys keep calling you a minor. i don't give a rats ass how old you say you are, everyone on here can tell that you are MATURE enough to be trusted with info from a site like ours. so why don't ya just go into the bathroom, open up your daddy's hustler, and do something else with your hands and our time.
> 
> PEACE!


i had a whole long thing typed out, but i decided to not send it, cause it's fucking pointless. everyone gets way too mad on this fucking thing, and i laugh. i contradict myself because i read one thing one moment, reply to it one way, and then i read another one that pisses me off and i reply differently. i'm bi-polar get over it. 

now to not "contradict" myself anymore, i'll say this: I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. i was asking for help, i got it, people went overboard, and i got pissed.

end ittttt. or keep going, i could use a laugh.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 4, 2007)

aww fuck dude. fuckity fuck son fuck u up son fuck a dick eat fuck son son fuck dick cock balls.

ill fuck a fuck son dick eat fuck.

but yeah, so, yeah.

this is a very informative thread...


----------



## rkm (Dec 4, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i'm starting to like adult potheads less and less ever since i've been on here. i visited a regular pot forum, and everyone is cool. but on here, these hardcore growers are not the people i expected them to be.


Ok Schmalls, you dont like "adult potheads" anymore, if you are 18 or older, doesnt that make you an adult? Did you word that statement incorrectly or did you say it the way you intended? With that statement, it implys that you are not an adult. You have said you are 19 or younger and older than 15. So, how old are you...Honestly? Its just a question, no harm in telling us the truth. If you are honestly 18 years old or older, some of us might actually help you.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 4, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i'm 19, and i don't plan on living in my house in a year or 2.


post #50 on page 5


----------



## rkm (Dec 4, 2007)

TurboEscort said:


> post #50 on page 5


Thanks man.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 4, 2007)

rkm said:


> Thanks man.


no prob homie


----------



## poke_smot (Dec 5, 2007)

schmalls said:


> i i contradict myself because i read one thing one moment, reply to it one way, and then i read another one that pisses me off and i reply differently. i'm bi-polar get over it.
> 
> 
> None of this makes any sense at all. And, I'm bi-polar also. That doesn't have a damn thing to do with the fact that you can't seem to keep your "stories" straight. So go ahead, laugh it up. Because the more "pissed off" that you get, the harder we laugh.
> ...


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Dec 5, 2007)

as long as you dont go telling all of your buddies or whoever about what you are doing in your house you should be fine....this is one of the main reasons people get busted..also i reallly doubt that you will get your house raided within your first time growing in your house so just be careful


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

They Can Seize Your Parents Assets Like Home,cars,bank Accounts For The Littlest Shit...not Worht It..respect Your Moms And Pops...merry Xmas


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 5, 2007)

We all know schmalls is 15.
We all can tell the if he does grow, he most likely will be caught by someone wether it be police, or his folks, thanks to his own immaturity.
So i think this thread is done now.


----------



## bKonz (Dec 5, 2007)

YungMune said:


> u have no point, son. hes a good guy but he talks shit bout people for no reason? get off the dudes dick, stop fighting your boyfriends battles. both of you are fags, id fuk both you guys up.* to bad your on the internet cuz thats the only place you pussies can talk shit.*


Look, pots calling the kettle black again...


----------



## krillianred (Dec 6, 2007)

if youre not a minor, and since you have a job, why not move out and grow it at your own place? 

whats all the fuss about? 

lets face it, you live at home because you cant afford it or you blow your money on useless shit.


----------



## space_weaseal (Dec 6, 2007)

Man its as simple as this...You say your parents are cool with you smoking, so just sit down with them and ask them if you can grow inside, and if they agree then you are set.
I think the point most plp here are trying to get across to you, is its cool to grow, but not if you are going to put someone else in jeopardy. I have friends,(that i would trust with my life) that grow and they still dont know i grow myself, because i dont want to put anyone in the position to have to cover for me if the shit hits the fan.
Even if you have your plants well hidden you are going to have to worry about the smell, and trust me that is the biggest obstacle you have to overcome. And indoor growing is not a cheap adventure.
But its only fair to your family and yourself to get it out in the open, and you wont have the stress of getting caught, and keep one thing in mind you tell one person about your grow and it can bite you in the ass..PLP get jealous and your best friend today can be your worst enemy tomorrow...
Just do the right thing and when you have it all worked out, "i wish you luck".
There are a lot of great plp here that are just trying to help you out, and are not tying to hammer on you but give you info from experience...


----------



## skunkman98536 (Dec 6, 2007)

wow everyone seems to be flippin out ... i have a whole fucking room in my house (segrgateed into 3 diff spots (clone, veg, flowering) and everyone always talks aboutt he smell .. yes u can smell it but not that fucking much -(strains Purple Kush-WW-BB-and ak-47) and if the kid REALLY wants to do it ... then hes going to do it .. think back everyone when u were young i know ur trying to be nice but if he wants to do it .. then hes gunna .. as far as cops patroling near by? .. whats that got to do with it? .. they aer not in his house ... in his room in his tub... wow .. paraanoid much? .. someone must of got caught b4 .. well .. i guess man .. if you are going to do it ... get around 10 seeds gerinate them ... stick em in soil under daylight cfl 6500k bout 3'' above them ... however long u wanna veg .(remeber they like triple in sizde when u flower them keep that in mind for space issue) then once u want to flower them use the WARM CFL ...different spectrum (red-flowering) ... for bout 8-12 weeks(also space issue) .. then .. if ur parents ask you about it then ... tell them the truth ,... but if they ddnt ask ...dont tell!!!!


----------



## schmalls (Dec 6, 2007)

i'm not trying to like, come down, but you guys really can stop fighting over whether or not i'm doing it or not. i think between the 5 or so posts that i put up, you guys should know that i'm not growing indoors lol. maybe when i get an apartment (working on it) but for now i'm just gonna wait till the last frost, and grow then...if i even decide to grow!

but as of right now, nothing is going down so thats basically it.

yeah, i'm 19. not exactly young but not an adult either. but i don't see why that all matters. it's not like if ONE person gets caught growing in NEW YORK, that person won't be giving pot growing a bad name. it's more of a slip-up. everyone really had no right flipping out, it's my situation, my ass, my deal, so why care about me? no one knows me on here, so why do you care so much what happens to me? i wanted advice. and if you wanted to warn me about the consequences you could've told me it and left it alone, and let me make my own decisions. don't go telling me not to do something. simply tell me that the smell is crazy, i'm gonna get caught, and if the cops find it they can take my house away. simple as that, and more effective.

and thank you to everyone who's sticking up for me you're awesome.




was that all just random babbling or did it make sense? cause i'm pretty baked and i can't tell the difference hahah.


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 6, 2007)

YungMune said:


> u have no point, son. hes a good guy but he talks shit bout people for no reason? get off the dudes dick, stop fighting your boyfriends battles. both of you are fags, id fuk both you guys up. to bad your on the internet cuz thats the only place you pussies can talk shit.


 
Suck my big hairy cock you chinese prick, word up son


----------



## skunkman98536 (Dec 6, 2007)

who the fuck siad they can take your house away?! for grwoing weed?! hahah my friends dad got caught twice growing it ...and whada ya kno ood ol eds still got his house .. haha .. down on front st theres a fucking crack house where all the jigga boos sit outside and smoke crack and chef boyardee it and that shit got raided and dude still got it back ... so whoever said taht ... HA at you .. mayb in ur st .. but not good ol ohio  ... lol

and dude grow .. whats 2-3 plants gunna do? lock u up for 10yrs?! lol think about it .. its pry a fuckin mistameanor.....


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a dick if anyone needs to chew on it?
anyone??


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 6, 2007)

zekedogg is a Narc and should to removed from this forum. He works for the Cops.


----------



## mr.x007 (Dec 6, 2007)

^^I second that!!^^
Mr.X


----------



## medical4de (Dec 6, 2007)

rkm said:


> Man, just do us all a favor and dont get busted, or your parents. Everytime someone gets busted it makes us all look bad. If everyone could just be cool there would be no problems at all. If people would quit getting busted doing stupid shit with weed, it would make our legalization fight a lot easier.



that right there should be in the FAQ.. lol.. 


to the dude who posted this in the first place

Honestly..

if you wanted info.. search.. its here.. it sounds like you need to be less specific on why you want to do things.. and just ask the specific questions you need to do what you want to do... and dont give all this other info.. 


perhaps working with MPP or NORML to pass some medical legislation in your state would be the right place to start.. since your not planning on growing anytime soon.. you have plenty of time to legalize by the time you do have to grow.. so stealth wont even be an issue...


just my 2 cents


----------



## rkm (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey people, let it die now. He is going to do what he is going to do. If I could close this thread I would. But I think the point has been made. Nobody needs to say anything else. Let it DIE. PLEASE.


----------



## TurboEscort (Dec 6, 2007)

rkm said:


> Hey people, let it die now. He is going to do what he is going to do. If I could close this thread I would. But I think the point has been made. Nobody needs to say anything else. Let it DIE. PLEASE.


yes, please


----------



## EastSide (Dec 7, 2007)

YungMune said:


> u have no point, son. hes a good guy but he talks shit bout people for no reason? get off the dudes dick, stop fighting your boyfriends battles. both of you are fags, id fuk both you guys up. to bad your on the internet cuz thats the only place you pussies can talk shit.


Wow. How about people just use this site for what it is meant for...helping each other. Pretty pathetic to see someone trying to boost their ego by swearing and attempting to insult someone. You're just making yourself look like an ass. Grow Up.


----------



## rkm (Dec 7, 2007)

EastSide said:


> Wow. How about people just use this site for what it is meant for...helping each other. Pretty pathetic to see someone trying to boost their ego by swearing and attempting to insult someone. You're just making yourself look like an ass. Grow Up.


Let it go, start a new thread man.


----------



## ganjasmoka421 (Dec 14, 2007)

man just grow the fuckin shit in ur house. if ur parents aint the ones to call the cops and shit and always get u in trouble then the most they will do is get rid of it and u will be grounded end of story. cuz they already know u smoke pot so whats the harm in growing it. every teenager tries growing it at some point and if not they suck. take the chance man if it gets to big u will find somewhere else to put it, trust me if there s a will theres a way!!!!!


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 14, 2007)

What The Fuck Was That!!


----------



## Nuclear Bud (Jul 17, 2008)

2 words for when i was younger, guerrilla grow. find some place way out of the way on your bike and start setting up a grow site you can get all the info for growing out doors here. only problem is its already july so you gotta get em planted quick.


----------



## Stealth4 (Oct 14, 2008)

fuck ive been looking into doing something like this for a while, a sticky about this subject would be great. I really need a stealth, smell free setup for cheap that the parents wont find.


----------



## krunkpot (Oct 14, 2008)

it can be done without your parents knowing, it wount be easy tho and youd need a good setup.


----------



## Stealth4 (Oct 21, 2008)

what would you suggest for my settup?? and how much would it cost me?? im currently looking into scrog growing with cfl's. 2 23 watt blue's and 2 23 watt reds.


----------



## Loki7 (Oct 21, 2008)

schmalls said:


> fuck. what if i put the storage bin inside a crawl space next to my bed. no one questions that opening and there's a door over it. and my bed is in the way of it. my parents don't have the patience to try and get inside to put things in and i have an easy way of getting inside that no one in my house knows :]
> 
> unfortunately, i can't grow in the crawlspace with it out in the open, i still need to conceal it inside.


Try something like this... Cannabis TV :: Video :: Smoke from all around!

-Loki


----------



## onlysmokenthefinnest (Mar 11, 2009)

schmalls said:


> all i really need to grow is a few ounces. i have very limited space in my room, no closets, but the only thing that is inconspicuous, is my rubbermaid storage bin.
> 
> does anyone have any info or sites regarding stealth growing?



here's this guys grow with a rubbermaid, might help you on your quest:
_ http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?threadid=100698&userid=27457_


----------

